# Painting clouds



## monikaguptafineart (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi friends, 

I just finished a series of sky paintings, and based on some questions I received, I have put together a video tutorial on how to paint realistic looking clouds.
Hope you like it. If you have a favorite tip for painting skies or clouds, please do let me know. I'd love to learn from you all..


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Thanks Monika


----------

